# Orijen Puppy Not working for my 5 mo Border Collie



## AlDavis (May 12, 2014)

Hi All,

First Post here,

Davis is my 5 mo border collie and came to me 9 weeks old on purina one. He is currently 25 lbs.

I kept him on Purina for a few months but had multiple problems with moths in the purina kibble ( two separate bags) Other than that he did very well on Purina.

I transitioned him on to Orijen puppy last month but he has not done very well on it.

He has loose stool and occasional trouble holding it down. I know of him vomiting it up two times.

I've been feeding him per the suggested portions and have cut that back a 1/4 cup. ( Current total per day 2/3c twice a day) + treats.

His energy is good but he is on the thin side. If i up the portions of Origen the problems are worse.

If I mix in some pumpkin his stool firms up but it goes back to runny when off pumpkin. 

My Local pet store suggested trying Acana - Wild Prarie - as an easy transition from the Orijen.

My only thought is that Acana/Orijen may be too similar.

I hate switching up his food again but I have to do something for my little guy.

I would consider going back to Purina but have read others having the moth problems too.

I want what is best for my dog - is grain free - high end food the problem?

DPN


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I would try the Acana, which has more moderate protein levels. Orijen is often too rich for many dogs. Overfeeding will definitely cause loose poo, especially with a high protein/high fat kibble.


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

Orijen is one of only a few dog foods where I asked for a refund. My local store owner says the same thing about it.

Try Farmina N&D, Horizon or Wellness Core. Get your money back and don't listen to people about how great Champions products are.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If my dog's ate kibble, and if I had a dog like your's, I'd definitely be trying Farmina N&D. My cat eats this food (after years on another high end kibble) and even though it's only been a month or so, I am thrilled with the difference in her.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I will recommend Precise Natural puppy formula. Nothing extreme or fancy, no herbs or foo foo ingredients, just good food and easy on the tummy. 

I feed purina one beyond to one of my dogs because it's the only one he tolerates, and never and bug issues.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't worry about switching food. i had to switch food several times before i found
something my dog would eat and something that is good for my dog.


----------



## AlDavis (May 12, 2014)

*HOw long before you should see results*

I'm going to transition to Acana starting tomorrow. When switching food because of loose poops, how long before you should see results?

I assume you can't make confident assessment before he is 100% on the new food.

DPN


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

switch food. your dog will let you know if he likes it and if it's good for him.


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

AlDavis said:


> I'm going to transition to Acana starting tomorrow. When switching food because of loose poops, how long before you should see results?
> 
> I assume you can't make confident assessment before he is 100% on the new food.
> 
> DPN


I will make a gentleman's bet it gets worse on Acana. Acana has much more legume in it. Just a bad food.


----------

